# Very sad news



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss :-(. May you find peace in the heartfelt poodle hugs. Also good luck in your search for a new poodle to fill your hearts.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mamato3 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Sad*

I am so sorry for your loss. God bless.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Heartfelt condolences for your loss..........


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! Please find a reputable breeder to get your puppy from. Avoid anyone who uses the word "teacup"....there is no such thing and often if you buy from these breeders you will get a dog with health problems. If you tell us what part of world you are from maybe someone could recommend a great breeder.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I an sorry for your loss, and well understand how you are feeling.
I second what N2 said - please go through a reputable breeder who occasionally produces undersized from full size breedings, not somebody who intentionally breeds teacups, as they typically breed with no regard for health, temperament, or conformation.
I am in exactly the same situation as you, the only difference is that the heart dog that I lost was black, and I am waiting on a tiny black girl, but will wait as long as it takes for my trusted reputable show breeder to produce the right one for me.
Where are you located?


----------



## Wolfsong (Jul 18, 2011)

We're in Washington State. Her temperament was great, until she developed the heart murmur and spinal arthritis. But then, I think that would have made ME crabby too. We had her on vetmedin, Lasix and a couple more meds that probably extended her life....but even had she survived the last attack, there would have been no quality left.
I'm sorry for your loss, too. It's incredible how big a hole such a tiny dog can leave, isn't it?


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It is incredible how much we miss them! We lost our 16 year old rescue in September to pancreatic cancer, he died in my arms, and I still find myself in tears often. I am traveling 12 hours to Oregon from BC to look at a puppy next week, not easy finding a reputable breeder with puppies around us. We are looking for a Yorkie, and the amount of breeders advertising tiny, teacup, merle, yada yada yada is sickening. Again, my sympathy to 
you and your family


----------



## Wolfsong (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you so much. People who don't have them don't get it.....and I know what you mean about breeders. Good luck to both of us on our searches!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wolfsong said:


> We're in Washington State. Her temperament was great, until she developed the heart murmur and spinal arthritis. But then, I think that would have made ME crabby too. We had her on vetmedin, Lasix and a couple more meds that probably extended her life....but even had she survived the last attack, there would have been no quality left.
> I'm sorry for your loss, too. It's incredible how big a hole such a tiny dog can leave, isn't it?


I'm sorry, that was very young to become so ill, but there really is never enough time - I had just over 13 years with Taylee, but still I felt cheated. And yes, the loss is just indescribable - and a new one will absolutely never replace, but the joy of a new love can ease the pain.

You might want to check with my breeder - she is in VA, which would probably be doable for you, right? Dalin Show Kennels [Home] 

I don't know if she might have the right one for you, but this I can promise you - she is a very good and honest match maker, and will never try to pair you with the wrong one - if she does not have just the right one, you can either wait or move on, but she is extremely ethical, and you do not have to worry about her misleading you on size (or anything else), as some breeders tend to do. She gave me the two best poodles of my life, and I live for the day when she tells me that she has done it for me again - and for me, that's worth waiting for!


----------



## Wolfsong (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you....I'll check that link.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I am so terribly sorry for your heart ache. It is the worst thing. My eldest Chihuahua has the same thing, is on meds and is doing okay for now. But I know it's coming and dread it. It is so very hard when we lose our best friends.

I'm in Washington state also. If you'd like the names of a couple of good breeders, pm me, The breeder I got my two from is stellar. He came highly recommended by several people in the Poodle world. He breeds only Toy Poodles and then he also breeds toy Fox Terriers now. And there's another reputable breeder I spoke with and she breeds Toys and Standards. I know of a good mini breeder too in western Wa.

I hope you stay away from anyone who breeds them too tiny on purpose. My Maurice is very small, but his littermate was normal sized. The breeder tries to breed to standard, which is how all reputable breeders do. It just happened, as a freak thing that Maurice came out so little. He's very sturdy nonetheless and a real spit fire...fantastic temperaments on all this guy's dogs, health testing for genetic stuff, good looks...they've got it all.

I think a new pup would be just the medicine. Of course it won't replace your other dog. No dog will do that. They're all individuals. But I think it sure helps the pain to have a new little one to love. Best to you.


----------



## Wolfsong (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm very interested but unfortunately I'm not on this forum enough to know how to use the PM function...?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - I know that feeling of emptiness and desolation too well, and for me too the only way through was to hold a puppy in my arms. I was very lucky, and found the perfect, healthy, well bred puppy very quickly, and within an easy driving distance - one advantage of living in a small country.

Have you considered rescue? Either way, I hope you find the right dog for you soon, and that the first shock of your loss eases to enable you to remember the many happy years you had together.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wolfsong, two things I was thinking about-
Is there any chance that you would be open to any other colors or sex - the tiny ones do happen with reputable breeders, but when you are set on a certain color/ sex combo(like I am) you greatly reduce your odds. I am willing to patiently wait for mine, but if you are not, opening yourself up on these two points is one way to improve your chances of success.
Also, you need to think about what adult size/weight range you are really wanting, because there is no standard definition of the term teacup, folks interpretation of what that really means will vary widely. Plus, many reputable breeders will only speak of height, as weight will vary by build.
But to give you a general idea from my experience of the weight range for a squarely built , fully grown and developed poodle-
7" will range from 2.5 - 3.5 pounds
8" will range 3.5 - 4.5 pounds
9" will range from 4.5 - 5.5 pounds
For an active poodle it can take until middle age for them to reach their full weight.
Wishing you the best of luck in your search - please check back in with us if you have any questions as you go along .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Lots of hugs to you and your family,so sorry for your loss.


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Hugs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

So very sorry for the Passing of your sweet little fur baby. There will allways be a little part missing from out of your heart, it's the little part she took with her, but to have Never known her or to have never got that blessing of getting to love her, would have ben the Greater Loss.


----------



## Wolfsong (Jul 18, 2011)

We're quite firm on what we want; weight range would be (from what you've said) the 9". I think I mentioned that Missy never weighed more than five pounds. We realize that we could expand our options by going for different gender or colors, but.....like you, we're willing to wait for the right match for us.
Thank you for all your help and suggestions.
Oh, my name is Steve by the way, but of course it was already "taken".


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wolfsong said:


> We're quite firm on what we want; weight range would be (from what you've said) the 9". I think I mentioned that Missy never weighed more than five pounds. We realize that we could expand our options by going for different gender or colors, but.....like you, we're willing to wait for the right match for us.
> Thank you for all your help and suggestions.
> Oh, my name is Steve by the way, but of course it was already "taken".


Hi Steve - I certainly understand wanting what you want, and I believe that if we are patient, both of us will have our dream come true, and the wait will feel well worth it!
Speak with the all of the reputable breeders that have been recommended to you, see which ones you feel comfortable with, and keep checking in with them on a regular basis, so that they get to know you and will remember you when the right little girl comes along.
Meanwhile, keep enjoying the poodle forum - it definitely helps to pass the time while you are waiting, and we will see who arrives first - your little Miss White, or my little Miss Black!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our six pound toy poodle a little over two years ago. They do leave huge holes in your heart. At first I wanted a miniature the exact same color that she was. I was talking to a friend of mine and she said "You owe it to whatever dog you get next not to always compare her to Patches." Ouch. She knew me and I knew she was right. We had a deposit on a black, blue or silver. You can see by my avatar that that is not what we got, and it was a funny story how we came to get Lexi, but we couldn't love our Lexi girl anymore.  I loved Lexi from the start, but I remember laying in bed with her in the crook of my arm like Patches used to lay and I would cry myself to sleep it hurt so bad. I was so thankful for that little ball of white fluff that helped to heal my heart.  Good luck on your search.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wolfsong said:


> I'm very interested but unfortunately I'm not on this forum enough to know how to use the PM function...?


Oh, glad I saw this: 

Here:

This is my breeder. He's in Lynnwood Wa (west side of mountains, about 1/2 hr north of Seattle:

Valcopy - The Home of Champions!


This gal is south from me, but still on the west side. Very nice. She breeds only blacks and browns. (toys and standards)
Poodle Home


This lady is near where my breeder is...Brier. She breeds minis should you decide on a mini (lovely dogs)

http://www.kamannpoodles.com/


KAMANN POODLES, Miniature Poodle breeder, Washington


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Bump for Wolfsong. I wanted him/her to see the breeders I think are good in Washington. Hope you come back Wolfsong.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so sorry for your loss


----------

